# any sign a mouse is ready to give birth



## rosanna123

hi, can any one tell me if a mouse gives you any signs that she is about to give birth.

i have 2 female mice who are pregnant, it is the first litter for tate (i belive) and the second litter for the mia. i have seperated both of them ready to have the babies as they are both quite big. mia being alot bigger than tate. tate looking as if she has swallowed a ping pong ball and mia looking like she has swallowed a golf ball. i only brough these mice on sunday and so i dont know when they were mated or who the fathers are as yet, but i will be finding out when the girl gets her internet back online. 

these will be my first ever litters. i have read alot about babies and pregnant mums. i have handled both the pregnant girls a few times since getting them so that they are used to my smell and know that i am no threat. but as of today i have left them alone, only going near them to feed and water them.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection

Nesting, covering herself over in the nest, you can see lumps in her belly and you can see and feel the babies moving 12 - 24 hours before momma gives birth.
:2thumb:


----------



## rosanna123

ok thank you, mia seems to have buried herself right down in the nest now, when she is awake later i may have a feel for babies


----------



## PrettyxPerfection

rosanna123 said:


> ok thank you, mia seems to have buried herself right down in the nest now, when she is awake later i may have a feel for babies


Just brush your finger lightly over her tummy, as you could damage the babies if you press to hard :2thumb:


----------



## rosanna123

yeah, thats what i was gonna do thank you again. 1 more thing, could both of them be due around the same time, tate is smaller than mia but it is mia second litter and as far as i know tates first litter


----------



## PrettyxPerfection

They could be due at the same time yes or even a day or 2 apart, the belly size does not mean they are further gone nor how many babies they are having, because I have had a mouse give birth to a litter of 3 and she was huge she was bigger then a doe that gave birth to 10 pups the same day.


----------



## rosanna123

ok thank you, i have seperated them both from the rest of the group, i seperated mia the day i got them (sunday) and tate yesterday. so now it is a wait and see game, i may also have another pregnant female as she was in with a boy when i got her so i will have to see if she gets bigger


----------



## NaomiR

leave them alone and let nature take care of itself, they are incredible mums and don't need any "help" :2thumb:


----------



## rosanna123

well i had a look in at mia today and im not sure but i think she has a baby pushing on her, there was a lump under and to the side of her bits, i have is never noticed this lump before and it is somewhere where i would have noticed


----------

